
Any companies using Erlang or Elixir? - denalilumma
Any companies using Erlang or Elixir?
======
denalilumma
There looks to be a good compilation here:
[https://codesync.global/media/successful-companies-using-
eli...](https://codesync.global/media/successful-companies-using-elixir-and-
erlang/)

------
sarcasmatwork
[https://www.monterail.com/blog/famous-companies-using-
elixir](https://www.monterail.com/blog/famous-companies-using-elixir)

------
jstewartmobile
Elixir. I don't recommend it.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20660260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20660260)

